# Who made this faucet????



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Give it your best shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Sheryl Wagner.........PP guts


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Glacier Bay


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Somebody with way too much time on there hands.

My gawd that's ugly.

I do think Choc may be right. PP.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree Price pfister. I don't know if they made the trim though. I have come across some old pp that had some fancy trim and spouts.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Is that a crane?
Can you show the stem?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Sadam Husain


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know who made it....

But I know who aint buyin it....



I'll go with PP as well....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i'll be different and say kohler. i know they made faucets like that back in the 90's


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh that's an easy one...
It's made by the Perpetually Ugly Faucet Company...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

American Standard is my guess


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

im gonna go with kohler


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ok master. 3.5 hours, time to tell us


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

house plumber said:


> i'll be different and say kohler. i know they made faucets like that back in the 90's


 90's???? thats what happens when you get older.....I would say more like 60's....this may turn on me ..not sure if I should push submit


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

stillaround said:


> 90's???? thats what happens when you get older.....I would say more like 60's....this may turn on me ..not sure if I should push submit


More like the 70's


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i vote 78-83


or it might be 1973


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The spout should give it away...Ive seen that shape...almost Gerberish


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Kohler or Eljer or Sheryl Wagner or Price Pfister


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I still say price pfister. Now that i think of it i have seen a few pp brass handles with the flower over the handle screw. they made some funky brass faucets.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Price Pfister.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll second American Standard.

Correctness factor of the above +/- 10.43%


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

I cant think of the name right now, but there was a no name company in Canada that made some gawdy faucets like that but theyre no longer in business. I had a customer with a house full of them and we changed it all over to Kohler for him. If I can remember the name I'll register it as my vote. If not that, it has to be WB, cause it looks like they dont sell those in box stores. :jester:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Sheryl Wagner.........PP guts


Could be a Sheryl Wagner, but they were more into the Dolphins, Swans, etc... In some of their faucets they also used modified Central Brass parts

The handle is a PP style handle with out the flower.

The finish appears to be Gold and not Polished Brass and probably installed mid 60's or early 70's.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

OK....so how long are you going to keep us in suspense??? I for one never saw anything quite that ugly, and have no clue. Would like to see the stems....it is true that PP made guts for some of these foo-foo designers.

For the OP....can you tell us what the finish really is? Hard to tell from the pic. Looks like possibly antiqued copper???


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I was torn between Sheryl Wagner and Artistic Brass...I chose SW, but it's Artistic Brass.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Artistic Brass is my 1st guess, but my 2nd guess would be Toys R US.:whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*kohler*

My guess is its a Kohler..... probably a 1972 era..
it probably has those brass cartridges in it with the 
stems, washers and seats all together and the plastic
seat base underneath.....


Price Fister would never last that long....:laughing::laughing:..


also that is butt ugly........


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So TM tell us what it is.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Is this your way of saying good bye? I haven't seen you leave a thread alone this long ever. Someone go over and check on him. He might be pinned under a Delta avalanche.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Sheryl Wagner :detective:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

He love killing us like this. He is also a private person I think. :batman:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

grandpa said:


> OK....so how long are you going to keep us in suspense??? I for one never saw anything quite that ugly, and have no clue. Would like to see the stems....it is true that PP made guts for some of these foo-foo designers.
> 
> For the OP....can you tell us what the finish really is? Hard to tell from the pic. Looks like possibly antiqued copper???


Its a gold finish. Reminds me of Kohlers french gold. Its not kohler



Ron said:


> So TM tell us what it is.


Oh I have no idea.....thats why I posted it.



LEAD INGOT said:


> Is this your way of saying good bye? I haven't seen you leave a thread alone this long ever. Someone go over and check on him. He might be pinned under a Delta avalanche.


 Nope not saying goodbye but I did sell 3 faucets today.....the pile is shrinking.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Barand,Speakman Kent?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nah Choctaw got it right...

It's a Price Pfister Crown Imperial that some Foo-Foo designer piled a bunch of crap on and turned it into something really special...

Kinda like putting a pearl necklace on a turd....:laughing:

More than likely Sheryl Wagner or, Artistic Brass...

Recognize the handle below?


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

take it apart!! might b compresin stye, if it is ceramic flip the washer!!!! good luck 2 da fergie pile!!!!


----------



## Farmtek (Feb 8, 2010)

I know you can buy it in a Country Woman magazine,That's all.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like Sherle Wagner. I've seen many in upscale homes in Palm Beach, FL.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Possibly an early Broadway Collection


----------

